# jungle in the bronx



## cnycharles (Apr 24, 2013)

well, it's not quite the bronx but manhattan, but with the wild cats and long green leaves everywhere, you could be easily fooled. I visited with nyeric at his apartment, and took some pictures of plants with cool foliage and flowers. It was interesting seeing all the different orchids, though most are phrags and paphs






cool leaves of paph hainanense





cool leaves of paph superbiens var. curtisii





flowering paphs bellatulum and niveum





flowering paphs esquirolei and paph (eric will have to remind me)





eric will have to fill in the name of the cats





trigonidium major





phrag Inca Rose 3N (besseae 'rob's choice' am/aos x pink panther 'pink eye')
eric thought that this was one of the best hybrids of this type; most every flower
has been very nice










side view






more pics in reply posts


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 24, 2013)

*part two*

more pics





phrag pearcei flower





eric's tub of mexipedium





pleuro. quadrifida





oncidium or tolumnia (?), didn't see tag





view out south window (south end manhattan), check out the roof gardens





baskets of tolumnias





more south window view; courthouse and civic center + to 
the left side





also south view; new trade center tower under construction


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 24, 2013)

*part three*

even more pics





tolumnia 1 from basket





tolumnia 2 from basket





cleisocentrum gokusingi flowers (they are tinted blue)





paph magic lantern leaves





paphs (in bud), second yellow paph in flower and flowering 
paph esquirolei





tub of slipper seedlings (mostly)





flowering malaxis latifolia





closeup

the one couch pictured was full of plants, but the other one was completely open 
I was actually surprised that during my first five steps into the apartment, I didn't see a single plant!


----------



## Rick (Apr 24, 2013)

Eric's always complained about never getting a bloom out of hirsutissimum/esquirolei. Is that the division I traded with him a year ago?


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 24, 2013)

nice tour! Great blooms! Great view! Envious of the rooftop greenhouse in view!


----------



## Heather (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm surprised the orchids aren't bothered by the cats. Maybe the cats are just overwhelmed and don't know where to begin chewing!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 24, 2013)

I was told by eric's friend that there was a third younger cat that did knock things around, so had to find a new home. The two adults love to roam through them, but don't really do anything to the plants

there were lots of rooftop gardens down below, but too spread out to get them all in one picture. the most interesting spot I saw was where there were two lawns, plus a row of magnolia trees in bloom


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 24, 2013)

It was nice to tour NYEric apartment jungle through another ST member point of view. Thanks Charles!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 24, 2013)

Ron-NY said:


> nice tour! Great blooms! Great view! Envious of the rooftop greenhouse in view!


I agree on all points!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 24, 2013)

Wow! My photo skills have improved sharply!


----------



## phraggy (Apr 24, 2013)

Look like very good paphs Eric -- and the other orchids don't look too bad neither!!!

Ed


----------



## Dido (Apr 24, 2013)

nice pics thanks for sharing, 
this could not be all plants.........


----------



## NYEric (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks. I was surprised that Charles didn't post fotos of the terrestrials, habenarias, etc coming up. i think some of the Aussies are coming back even. 
We call the 2 cats Fatty and Baddy!  
Sorry Rick, I killed off that full pot of hirsuit you sent me, I should have separated them out and crown rot got them. This one is from Springwater and the leaves are much bigger.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 24, 2013)

It is interesting to see another point of view of such a famous locale. 

I love the magic lantern in the basket - it looks perfect. I think I'll have to put a couple of my rambling parvis in baskets this year and see if they grow better. They must like a large root run.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 24, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Thanks. I was surprised that Charles didn't post fotos of the terrestrials, habenarias, etc coming up. i think some of the Aussies are coming back even.



oh; I didn't even see them, sorry (or else I forgot that you pointed them out)




Dido said:


> nice pics thanks for sharing,
> *this could not be all plants........*.



 definitely not! large numbers were unphotographed; my camera memory card is far too small to get them all!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 24, 2013)

The Magic Lanterns are ridiculous runners!  they even have roots growing between the leaves, very beastly, so I added media onto the growths.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 24, 2013)

Dido said:


> nice pics thanks for sharing,
> this could not be all plants.........


Yes, that's all the plants. Wont you have pity and send me some more! oke:


----------



## abax (Apr 24, 2013)

That must be one large apartment for Manhattan! Love the pussycats and
the hell you much go through to keep all those watered. I don't think I'll
complain about watering the gh this summer.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 24, 2013)

We spray all the plants with aerial roots twice a day and water every other day. most of the Phrags are growing in trays of circulating water. The apartment is typical dry.


----------



## Justin (Apr 24, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Wow! My photo skills have improved sharply!



I was about to say that!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 24, 2013)

Eric- I didn't know you have cats now! Charles- You mean there were no plants on the stove to photograph?


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 25, 2013)

I left all plants 'in situ' to photograph. I did actually transplant some seedlings on the stove because there was no other flat space besides the floor


----------



## Rick (Apr 25, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Wow! My photo skills have improved sharply!




Now you have a publicist:wink:


----------



## Trithor (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow, I am amazed how you grow your plants. I cant even begin to imagine how you accomplish what you do within the confines of a city appartment! I always envisaged a sunroom or rooftop greenhouse, not an appartment with every square inch occupied by orchids! I kind of have visions of a rambling vanilla or aristolochia in the shower. Well done.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2013)

the Vanillas got stepped on all the time so they are limited. I only use half my living room for plants and I need to install more hooks to hang more. Charles was actually surprised that the plants didn't fill the room, but if they did where would he have slept!?


----------



## gonewild (Apr 25, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Charles was acutallysurprised that the plants didn't fill the room, but if they did where would he have slept!?



Hammacks!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 27, 2013)

Wonderful collection of plants Eric! Charles thanks for taking photos of them! 
Now we can have a "clearer view"... hehehe!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2013)

Dawn says, Congrats on getting the Job!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 27, 2013)

Ron-NY said:


> nice tour! Great blooms! Great view! Envious of the rooftop greenhouse in view!


So Eric, why don't you build a greenhouse on your roof? Imagine what you could do with that!!! (I'm serious.)


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 28, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Dawn says, Congrats on getting the Job!



thanks! apartment is on land owned by greenhouses, near a few hundred acres of mum fields on former golf course; no phone lines or cable, so no internet! my cell phone isn't smart enough to do internet so may have to either buy a wireless card for my laptop or a new smartphone that makes a wifi hotspot that I can access with my computer. both mean bigger bucks but apartment is cheap. quiet, too! am checking email here in utica while getting my plants and cleaning out refrigerator, start work tomorrow morning, another 4+ hour drive back down tonight and didn't get nearly enough cleaning done so back up next sunday


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 28, 2013)

Great news!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2013)

Find someone to help you clean during the week.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> So Eric, why don't you build a greenhouse on your roof? Imagine what you could do with that!!! (I'm serious.)


I think the winds 300 ft up woould put too much wind load on a GH.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 29, 2013)

NYEric said:


> I think the winds 300 ft up woould put too much wind load on a GH.


I'll bet a Florian greenhouse would solve that problem.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2013)

The Coop board would never in a million years approve it!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 30, 2013)

Have you asked???

Maybe make it a co-operative greenhouse proposal?


----------



## gonewild (Apr 30, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Have you asked???
> 
> Maybe make it a co-operative greenhouse proposal?



Yeah like they would want to grow orchids!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2013)

They do plenty in the garden but unless i get a finance proposal and an licensed Engineer's study I wouldn't even begin the process.


----------



## Clark (May 4, 2013)

with views like these, I would not move to the 'burbs either.


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2013)

I dont know CLark, I like the shore location you have. Now to build another beach here and move a tall building there...


----------



## The Orchid Boy (May 5, 2013)

My dream is to become like you. :rollhappy:


----------

